# ILR Premium Service - does my husband need to attend my appointment?



## Gloamling (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all! Sorry for any repeat questions -- I tried searching but didn't find a specific answer to my question.

I'm originally from the USA, married to a British citizen, and have been living here 2 years on a spousal visa. The time has come to apply for ILR, so I have read up on it and have my form filled out and ready to go. I have an appointment booked at the Croyden public enquiry office for next week for the premium processing service (and my £1337 set aside -- eep). 

My question is, does my spouse have to attend with me? He is a lecturer and it would be VERY inconvenient for him to have to reschedule his classes. I can more easily take the day off work. I would bring his passport with me of course, but if I can just drive down on my own, that would be ideal. Does anyone know if I would be putting myself at a severe disadvantage by the two of us not going togehter?


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

Gloamling said:


> Hi all! Sorry for any repeat questions -- I tried searching but didn't find a specific answer to my question.
> 
> I'm originally from the USA, married to a British citizen, and have been living here 2 years on a spousal visa. The time has come to apply for ILR, so I have read up on it and have my form filled out and ready to go. I have an appointment booked at the Croyden public enquiry office for next week for the premium processing service (and my £1337 set aside -- eep).
> 
> My question is, does my spouse have to attend with me? He is a lecturer and it would be VERY inconvenient for him to have to reschedule his classes. I can more easily take the day off work. I would bring his passport with me of course, but if I can just drive down on my own, that would be ideal. Does anyone know if I would be putting myself at a severe disadvantage by the two of us not going togehter?


He really should go with, but if he cannot he needs to write a letter of support for your application.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

And leave his contact telephone number if possible.


----------



## Gloamling (Nov 2, 2012)

*Thanks for the replies*

Thanks guys. I also managed to get through to someon on the 0870 border office number, and she strongly recommended he attend. We will reshuffle things, however grudgingly, and he will come. Thanks for everything! This forum is really helpful!


----------

